# The Bufo Blombergi



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi is there anybody that may have pictures of the bufo blombergi toad, im very interested to see what this toad looks like, if anybody has pictures please put them up as it would be good for people to have a good look at this giant.
Thanks.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Is this the blombergs toad.*


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi mate,

I've been looking for pic's as well and I got about as far as you did. The pictures of Blombergs toad look similar to a smooth sided toad to me which is supposed to max out at 7-8 inches. I'm not sure the classification of the south american toads is clear enough, and besides that I have not seen a picture of what is supposed to be a Blombergs toad that clearly shows it being in the 9 inch snout to vent size range. Blomberg may have thought he discovered a big species and named it, however species and subspecies overlap and The pictures, common names and latin names do not make very clear definitions. 

Let me guess, you're trying to get a Bufo Blombergi for your collection aren't you.....let it go mate...let it go..... this obsession of yours will drive you mad.....MAD I TELL YOU!:lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

No i dont a blombergs toad at all, but i know people that do, they would be far too expensive anyway.
Iv heard that they are bigger than surinams, but unless i see 1 that size then its hard to gauge.
They are very rare though arent they, dont think any1 in the uk has got 1.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

the only amphibians i have now are the giant toad, and 1 male giant waxy.
as soon as i have a female giant waxy then im done, no more phibs for me.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> the only amphibians i have now are the giant toad, and 1 male giant waxy.
> as soon as i have a female giant waxy then im done, no more phibs for me.


Sounds very respnsible of you mate.:2thumb:


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

The pics you have seem to be the smooth sided toad (Bufo Guttatus) with lighter back and darker sides and belly. I'm no expert but am just comparing with my smooth sided:2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Uromastyxman said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I've been looking for pic's as well and I got about as far as you did. The pictures of Blombergs toad look similar to a smooth sided toad to me which is supposed to max out at 7-8 inches. I'm not sure the classification of the south american toads is clear enough, and besides that I have not seen a picture of what is supposed to be a Blombergs toad that clearly shows it being in the 9 inch snout to vent size range. Blomberg may have thought he discovered a big species and named it, however species and subspecies overlap and The pictures, common names and latin names do not make very clear definitions.
> 
> Let me guess, you're trying to get a Bufo Blombergi for your collection aren't you.....let it go mate...let it go..... this obsession of yours will drive you mad.....MAD I TELL YOU!:lol2:


 
Yes you make a very good point.

The second pic is definately Bufo guttatus, the problem is that some images on google are incorrectly labelled therefore it is a poor reference to compare.

Bufo blombergi is similar looking to guttatus but also very different as well. A friend of mine had a blombergi many years ago and it measured 28cm snout to vent.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

seanUK said:


> Yes you make a very good point.
> 
> The second pic is definately Bufo guttatus, the problem is that some images on google are incorrectly labelled therefore it is a poor reference to compare.
> 
> Bufo blombergi is similar looking to guttatus but also very different as well. A friend of mine had a blombergi many years ago and it measured 28cm snout to vent.


That's interesting, That's huge. That's the same size as your Bufo Gigantica. I would love to see a toad that big with those markings.
I imagine as well that with South America being so big, that toads that would be technically classified as the same species would vary from one local to another. It's interesting as well that so many of the really giant toads (9 inches snout to vent and over) seem to come from South America. Nothing comparable in Africa, India or Australia (if you discount Bufo Marinus being introduced there) just nothing on the same scale.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Everything in south america is huge, even the tree frogs over there are gigantic, a female giant waxy can get to 7 almost 8 inches, thats incredible for a tree frog.
Would be interesting if someone could get these blombergi and put up pics.
I believe Sean can do it, he is the frog/toad king on here :lol2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

bobo10 said:


> Everything in south america is huge, even the tree frogs over there are gigantic, a female giant waxy can get to 7 almost 8 inches, thats incredible for a tree frog.
> Would be interesting if someone could get these blombergi and put up pics.
> I believe Sean can do it, he is the frog/toad king on here :lol2:


 
Thank you I will try and like I've said before nothing is impossible when there's a chance of the possible.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

I know at somepoint you will get these blombergi.


----------

